# ALCON Kit **Black Friday Sale** 6-pot kits in stock



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We are UK agents for Alcon brake kits and continue the support in stocking and supplying the world famous braking kits.




Sample kit Alcon 6-pot 365mmx32 front ***8211; Skyline R32/33/34 GTR https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/AL.../Alcon-Front-Brake-Kit-Nissan-Skyline-GTR-R34
Currently in stock
Normal web price = £2,530.94
Black Friday Sale = £2,277.85

*All Alcon kits have a Black Friday discount of 10% using the code BLACK19

Now for our mega Black Friday Sale we have in our sale section, we have massively reduced the retail of this kit, then by using the code BLACK19 you can further reduce the price of this kit by 10%
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/AL...YLINE-GTR-R34-6-Piston-343x32mm-F97ZG01-08F7E
Use the code ***8216;BLACK19***8217; for extra reduction of this kit!

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask

Cheers 

Rich


----------

